# Skaubryn



## PhillMono (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm writing a chapter regarding Maltese migration to Australia and I was wondering if anyone has any informaton regarding this ship and her fire/sinking. (Passengers, Crew, Rescuers?)This was the only ship to sink during the 1945-1977 immigration boom - despite being one of the newer ships. Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Kind Regards,

Phillmono


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Phil

Please find

The Skaubryn left Malta on the last day of March 1958, having embarked 169 men, women and children at Valletta. About 3 days out of Aden, in the Indian Ocean, fire swept the decks from the direction of the engine room and soon the vessel was engulfed in flames. Passengers were assisted to lifeboats, the ship was abandoned and soon sank. Some passengers were rescued by the 'CITY OF SYDNEY', a tanker and a tug. Returned to Aden, the passengers completed their journey to Australia in "Roma" and "Orsova!'. No one lost their life in direct consequence of the fire.


----------



## PhillMono (Mar 18, 2007)

Isn't it ironic that migrants going to Sydney were rescued by a ship called the 'City of Sydney'? No one died as a direct result of the fire, but I read that one old man had a heart attack while in the lifeboats waiting to be rescued. It's incredible how close this incident came to being a catastrophe.


----------



## francesco cacciatore (Nov 3, 2011)

Voglio inviarti una cronaca personale.


PhillMono said:


> I'm writing a chapter regarding Maltese migration to Australia and I was wondering if anyone has any informaton regarding this ship and her fire/sinking. (Passengers, Crew, Rescuers?)This was the only ship to sink during the 1945-1977 immigration boom - despite being one of the newer ships. Any information would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Phillmono


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Phillmono, Have you seen this:
http://www.ssmaritime.com/Skaubryn-intro.htm


----------



## francesco cacciatore (Nov 3, 2011)

*cronaca*



francesco cacciatore said:


> Voglio inviarti una cronaca personale.


INCENDIO ALLO SKAUBRYN
Mi chiamo Francesco Cacciatore, sono nato a Gela il 29/06/1926.
Nel marzo del 1958 mi trovavo sulla nave passeggeri SKAUBRYN di nazionalità norvegese imbarcato come addetto al personale di camera, partiti da Bremenhaven (Germania) e diretti in Australia con più di mille passeggeri per lo più emigranti.
Dopo giorni di navigazione, attraversato il Mar Rosso, in pieno Oceano Indiano comincia la mia brutta avventura.
Erano circa le ore 20, avevo appena finito il mio turno di lavoro, ero sceso in cabina per una doccia e cambiarmi d’abito prima di andare a svolgere il mio secondo lavoro, infatti essendo un fisarmonicista suonavo nell’orchestra di bordo e cantavo canzoni della tradizione italiana apprezzatissime da tutti i passeggeri (O sole mio, torna a Surriento, etc….)
Dividevo la cabina con un altro cameriere, un certo Lunanuova, ad un certo punto mentre mi stavo ancora preparando andò via la corrente elettrica, immediatamente entrambi ci rendemmo conto che c’era qualcosa di strano, infatti un fatto gravissimo stava accadendo: un incendio in sala macchine proprio vicino alla nostra cabina.
Dovevamo risalire in coperta, non c’era tempo da perdere, dico a Lunanuova di seguirmi e corro verso la scala, una volta in cima mi accorgo che Il collega non mi aveva seguito e che la porta tagliafuoco era chiusa.
Torno in cabina, il pavimento rovente mi aveva ustionato i piedi ed il fumo quasi mi impediva di respirare.
In cabina trovo Lunanuova, impietrito dalla paura, eravamo rimasti intrappolati, l’unica nostra salvezza era lanciarsi in mare dall’oblò sperando di non finire in pasto agli squali che in quelle acque erano numerosi. Ci affacciammo entrambi, vedevo la parete della nave in fiamme perché la lamiera rovente incendiava la vernice, in mezzo a tutte quelle fiamme notai due scalette di corda che penzolavano dalla poppa e dalla prua della nave.
Mi butto in acqua, Lunanuova non si muove! Non c’era tempo da perdere, cerco di raggiungere la scaletta più vicina, quella di prua ma l’abbrivio me lo impedisce, decido allora di aspettare che la neve si sposti ancora e così afferro la scaletta di poppa, riesco a salire a bordo, prendo un’altra scaletta e la calo in corrispondenza dell’oblò dove c’era Lunanuova, con l’aiuto di altri membri dell’equipaggio riusciamo a portarlo sul ponte.
A questo punto passata la grande paura, inizio a sentire un forte bruciore ai piedi dove si erano già formate delle grosse vesciche, così mentre il personale di coperta calava le scialuppe e metteva in salvo donne e bambini, io mi recavo in infermeria per il primo soccorso.
Questa odissea è cominciata il 31 marzo 1958 ed era il lunedì Santo ed è finita la Domenica di Pasqua all’aeroporto di Ciampino a Roma.
Ho cercato di rintracciare Lunanuova e dato che parecchi appartenenti all’equipaggio erano originari di Forte Dei Marmi mi sono messo in contatto con diversi di loro ma di Lunanuova ho saputo soltanto che forse era originario della Puglia.


----------



## Valeriano Maggi (Oct 22, 2016)

ciao Francesco, mi chiamo Valeriano e sono di Camaiore vicino a Forte dei Marmi dove un tempo abitavo. Anche io ero imbarcato sullo SKAUBRYN. Hai qualche informaizone riguardo al macchinista greco che scese in sala macchine per fermare i motori permettendo di calare le scialuppe ?


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

I hope this helps;

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/108040/title/mv-skaubryn/cat/520


----------

